# Car isn't working like a normal car



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

I just bought a new 200sx SER and I have a problem. I cant seem to get the thing to move. 

Each time I press the gas the car jumps and shuts off. I dont have the normal P,R,N,D,1, and 2 paper next to my shifter to tell which gear I am in so I cant tell whether I am in park or drive or reverse. I believe thats the problem. I know Im not in "park" because if I dont have the hand brake on the car rolls backwards. So I believe I am stuck in neutral and I cant get the car into "drive". Is my transmission broken? The gears are like sideways instead of vertical. My sisters car was kind of like that. Her gears kind of zigzagged a bit but my gears are completely sideways. Ive never owned a import car so I guess thats the way they make their gears.
I know that "drive" was 4 gears down in my old car so is "drive" like 4 gears to the right in these import cars? I tried putting it 4 gears to the right and pressing the gas but it didnt work either, the car just jumped and shut off. There are also 3 pedals instead of two. Is that other pedal a backup brake pedal? My other car didn't have that and it was newer. Is that normal in 200sx SERs? It seems logical because the 200sx SER is faster so it might need a backup brake pedal. I have to hold the backup brake pedal in to start the car. But if I hold the regular brake pedal in the car wont start. The guy I bought it from didn't have a problem driving it.....did he sell me a lemon? Or am I doing something wrong? 

I really like my car but I think its broken. I would take it to a mechanic but I cant get it to move. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

O.........M.............G


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

do you think you really need to be in a car

STEP AWAY FROM THE CAR SLOWLY AND YOU WONT GET HURT

its one of those new robo imports that will take over the world take it back please 
:fluffy:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll say what pthers haven't said yet.



YOU BOUGHT A CAR WITH A MANUAL, AND KNOW NOTHING ABOUT IT. 

This leads me to believe that you bought the car without testdriving it. Nice. You obviously didn't test drive it, as you can't seem to get the car to move now.


Find someone to teach you how to drive stick, or sell the car and buy a car you can drive.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ok heres a lil lesson for ya

gears on a manual are liek so 



1st 3rd 5th

nutral 

2nd 4th reverse



ok turn the car on push the clutch the left most pedel down all the way place the car in first which is over to the left and up 

slowly release the pedel a lil at a time very slowly until you feel the car catch if it dies do it again slower till it doesent

and if you can not figure it out have some one drive the car back to the ealer and trade it for a standard 
and never take a car without test driving it you put everyone at risk your self and other drivers included when your in a car you cant drive


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

WTF?!?!?! you bought a manual transmission car and don't even realize it. you must be retarded. how the hell do you do that??? take the car back and get a moped.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

god. idk how you even could have started it  i dont even want to think how you got it into gear either


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

wow u guys are gulible if u look at his previous posts then u can tell that he know what hes got...


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

lol Im playin with you guys

I guess I posted this in the wrong section. shoulda put it in off topic.

My friend and I were talkin and I noticed that noobs get flamed here a lot. So I wondered what would happen if someone just posted a question that was 100% retarted and was serious when asking it. 

I kinda wanted to see what people would say if someone did this. :thumbup: 

Well at least I got a laugh. And I know a few of you did "What a dumbass how he not know he had a 5speed" lol

all in fun :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ahhh that was good... MaD PrOpZ Yo!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

............................


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL! that was great! HAHAHAAHAH! Made my day all happy :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn, you got me, lol. that was pretty good, though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

see I thought you were playin hence my first post bout the robo imports taking over the world

then I was like well there are some retards in this world mabye he realy dosent know and i felt bad so umm ya

your a butthole lol 
I was laughing my ass off though it was a good one


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I was getting ready to post saying "you drove it from Orlando to your house how the fuck? OH well, funny as fuck, everyone that posted =teh ownage


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

holy shit im cryin! I didnt get it at first until I read all the replies...im so slow hahahaha :banana:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

studeringaaron said:


> trade it for a standard



That isn't a very good suggestion if this was a real thread. :loser:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> That isn't a very good suggestion if this was a real thread. :loser:


I meant trade the auto but i know shitty advice huh


----------

